# Offshore Darwin Awards...What have you seen?



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

When I first started fishing out of Freeport it was a big deal to get all the way out to Tequila or Cervesa. Even on a nice Saturday all you saw out there were a couple of large sportfishers and crew boats. With today's high efficiency outboards, new hull designs, and electronics more and more people have the means to fish way outside the sight of land. Any time you have more people in an aree, you are going to have more idiots. My question is what are some of the most Darwinistic things you have seen offshore? 

One of my favorites is 2 guys tied up to Tequila in a 20ft Gulf Coast with no extra gas cans, and a map out to try and figure out were they were&#8230;.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw FOUR guys tied up to a rig in a 24' Ranger bay boat a little over 50 miles offshore last year in legitimate 1 - 3's, heavier on the 3's.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

offshore fishing is very addictive 

once your hooked you can kill yourself getting more


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

saw a pontoon boat about 40 miles outta port a bout 6 months ago they were in solid 2s and 3s. 

Gave some guys a compass heading to the jetties and then relized they didnt even have a compass, told them to follow the setting sun, hopefully they made it. 

Trolling for kings out by the anchored ships some dumby in a ski boat come right up on my spread in a aluminum boat and asks me how to get to baffin bay, I really thought he was joking but he was dead serious. It turns out he went through packery and took a left thinking it was bird island. I have yet to find anyone else more stupid in my life.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

DFoley said:


> Trolling for kings out by the anchored ships some dumby in a ski boat come right up on my spread in a aluminum boat and asks me how to get to baffin bay, I really thought he was joking but he was dead serious. It turns out he went through packery and took a left thinking it was bird island. I have yet to find anyone else more stupid in my life.


Now that's funny. :rotfl:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

has to be the guy on a jetski 60nm south of PA at the moon hill , he pulled up needing ice ,all he had was a gps , icechest , fishing rod . and a load of snapper to beat all , shark gave him a 5lb block and told him he was crazy and to head back in


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Last summer we saw a boat full of dipwads that decided fishing in the center of the platform would be a good idea. We floated around and watched the show just in case they sunk there boat and needed a ride. They got out from the middle of the platform without sinking but they tore up an brand new Mako.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

The most stupid thing I have seen is 6 men about 200 lbs each in a 16ft skeeter bass boat about 42 miles out they had passed VA fogg and were looking for it. they had a handheld fishfinder and more beer then is allowed on a boat. and no GPS. the boat only had 6 inches showing above the water. But they had a trolling motor for back up. Stupid Stupid People. And this was out of Freeport they had launched at Bridge Bait.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

back in the 90s i saw 2 jetskis trolling around baker rigs with 2 rods each. never could figure out how they got that far out, hw they were going to get home, an what they were going to do if they hooked something.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, I saw 4 Hispanic fellers pull up to the ramp in POC with a brand new 24' bay boat, They backed up till the water was about 3' from the back of the boat, stopped, unlashed the boat from the trailer and then proceeded to try and carry the boat into the water. Well I never saw the boat move an inch after 4 or 5 minutes of grunting and yelling some flavorful words in there native tounge. They put the staps back on and drove off. funnyest thing I ever saw at a ramp.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

3 Guys in a 16 foot Aluminum semi-vee tied off to the TPWD bouy at the Buccaneer's reef, Drinking beer, catching Triggers and discussing wether they should head back in or "Wait for the seas to lay down"


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

pilar said:


> has to be the guy on a jetski 60nm south of PA at the moon hill , he pulled up needing ice ,all he had was a gps , icechest , fishing rod . and a load of snapper to beat all , shark gave him a 5lb block and told him he was crazy and to head back in


60nm on a jet ski... I find that a bit hard to believe.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

hawgs said:


> 60nm on a jet ski... I find that a bit hard to believe.


 Not as far fetched as you would think, my girlfriend's brother and his buddies ride their waverunners from LakeCharles to Tiki Island once a year as a guys weekend, they say they only stop for fuel once and could actually make it without stoping.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a few guys in a boat pull up and pick the bouy atached to me rig hook and rope and clip it to there boat while I had uncliped from it and was about 50yrds off trying to get a large fish in the boat. He did this with me yelling and trying to wave him away. When we finaly got the fish in shortly after I pulled up and not so kindly asked what was he thinking that was my rig hook and I simply backed of so the fish wouldn't cut us off his reply was O i didn't realize anybody was fishing this rig. Lucky for him my nephue and a friend with reason and a cool head was with me or I do belive things would have gotten ugly. Sad thing is there were three other rigs within a couple of miles he could have went to and not another boat in sight yet he thought it best to just come use me rig hook. Now thats poor fishing edicate!!!!


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*stupid is as stupid does*

About 10mls out of galveston while fishing with a buddy of mine, we came upon a good school of spanish mackerel that were being heavily fed on by large black tip sharks. We caught a few mackerel, hooked them whole to a couple large avets and both instantly hooked up. With drag screaming off both our reels and mackerel and sharks boiling up around the boat, here comes dumb and dumber. Two jet skies pull up right next to the boat, not 15ft away, and ask "what are ya'll catching?" I shook my head and said, "look down."


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

I had 4 guys in a jon boat cuss me becouse of my wake 25 miles out of freeport.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

#1 Coming in from offshore and figured we would make a couple of drifts at the Sabine Lighthouse (18 mile light). As we were getting close I noticed something different about the base. Turned out to be a 14' aluminum boat with a 25 Hp tiller steer on it. 3 guys in it tied off to the old ladder. We eased in close enought to make sure they were ok. They laughed offered us a beer and said they were catching a few spanish macs. #2 We were trolling a weedline about 45 miles southeast of Sabine. Catching a few kings and the occasional dorado. I noticed a small boat heading towards us from the north. Turned out to be a little 18' ski boat. 4 guys in it. They pulled up to us and asked where the Cameron, La. jetties were. I pointed the right direction and told them to maintain a couse due north. The driver asked how to do that. I told him to keep the compass at 0 and go till he hit land. He didn't have a compass! I gave him directions as best I could on what rigs to head towards. I guess they made it back! You can't fix stupid!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

While at Tequila, I had 6 dudes (all well equipped with Penn 309s) in a 26ft Whaler pull up to me and ask "which way is it to Boom Vang" No lie. 

Brandon


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

wacker said:


> Ok, I saw 4 Hispanic fellers pull up to the ramp in POC with a brand new 24' bay boat, They backed up till the water was about 3' from the back of the boat, stopped, unlashed the boat from the trailer and then proceeded to try and carry the boat into the water. Well I never saw the boat move an inch after 4 or 5 minutes of grunting and yelling some flavorful words in there native tounge. They put the staps back on and drove off. funnyest thing I ever saw at a ramp.


Don't tell anyone, but, that was GILBERT.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*One Man's Idiot is Another Man's Pioneer*

I am sure I can check this thread in a few days and somebody I don't even know will have told a story about me. I am not sure which story they would tell but I can tell you I was having fun when it happened!!!!


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

this one is on myself, we started coming in late from the 600 lease block area in POC. It got dark on us about 10 miles from the jetties. I couldnt find my spotlight and realized I left it in the truck, I had momma the kids and the dog. With my gps zoomed in all the way it was still a very *** puckering experience.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

tokavi said:


> #2 We were trolling a weedline about 45 miles southeast of Sabine. Catching a few kings and the occasional dorado.


What are you talking about? Kings maybe, but Doardo out of Sabine Pass? Come on Tony, we all know you can't catch fish like that out of Sabine Pass. At 45 miles you must have been in 30' of water...right?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

one amazing thing about sabine, at 45 miles out you can still catch hardheads.
we signed up for a tuna trip. it was calling for 7'-10' and got caught in +14' waves. imagine fishing the rail of an 85' cat while it was getting dunk. the addiction to this hobby itself should get the award.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

tngbmt said:


> the addiction to this hobby itself should get the award.


Folks, the money we spend for a few pictures and maybe a few meals in the freezer is just insane. Sure you can spend a bunch on hunting, but a $100,000 boat with $10,000 in gear and annual maintenance costs out the wazoo, including insurance and gas ... even to blow hundreds on just the chance to catch a big fish or worse yet, a puny red snapper ... yep, we're nuts!

But Darwin might be proud of us. Most all of us make it home safe, for some idiotic reason or dumb luck. We're happier, hornier, smarter, and in better shape than the average Joe.

The only bad thing is every time my wife and I ended up offshore fishing off Puerto Vallarta, she ended up pregnant. Two's my limit folks. No can do that trick again! :rotfl:


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

3 morons in a narrow, short, flat-bottom/river raft type boat(15ft) 40 hp outbrd, hooked to some short rigs 18 miles outta Feeprt.
I stopped at the rig to jig bait and wound up selling them some gas cuz they thought a 6 gl tank would do it for them.

Another time I witnessed a crazed shrimper ,in heavy seas, tear the siderailing off a rig,about a 10-12 ft section, while attempting to tie off.
that one made the beer go down real smooth.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

TxBlue said:


> *Offshore Darwin Awards...*


an award-winner.......


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

That's pretty funny Joe. Besides you know the water in that area is 37' deep with a muddy bottom and no structure. Lucky for us the water was clear that day, you could actually see 3-4' down in that green slop we fish out of Sabine! LOL But that other guy is right you can catch some Hugh hardheads out there.



Snap Draggin said:


> What are you talking about? Kings maybe, but Doardo out of Sabine Pass? Come on Tony, we all know you can't catch fish like that out of Sabine Pass. At 45 miles you must have been in 30' of water...right?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> an award-winner.......


...did he pull a Boston. Oh, wait a minute that is...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

tokavi said:


> That's pretty funny Joe. Besides you know the water in that area is 37' deep with a muddy bottom and no structure. Lucky for us the water was clear that day, you could actually see 3-4' down in that green slop we fish out of Sabine! LOL But that other guy is right you can catch some Hugh hardheads out there.


Yes I have caught some wall hanger Hardheads and Red Fish out to 60 miles. We even boated a flounder 70 miles out on my boat. That dam thing was about 5 or 6 lbs too. We were in right at 100' of water. I would have never believed it if I hadn't seen if for myslef.


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

1. we were drifting the wacker rig out of freeport for kings and a 35 foot or so flybridge pulled up to the rig and tried to tie up to the up current side of the rig and floated back in to the rig, they tried to tie up 3 or 4 times and never figured it out, smashed their boat a little bit but the worst part is the passengers on the boat were putting them selves in danger by trying to hold the boat off the rig.
2. on a bay trip inside the galveston jetties and a boat comes up with 3 guys on the bow waving their arms and calling us on the radio asking how to get to kemah, we told them to follow the buoys and they asked what bouys
3. working on a party boat you see all kind of weird stuff too much to post on here, maybe that would be another interesting forum to get started


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Coming in from the 12 mile rig out of Galveston, my parents and I saw a guy in a 12 foot canoe paddling out one fine slick calm afternoon (about 1975).


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a two part story, from the same day...

My friend lives on Clear Lake, and we left from there one morning. Because of the extra boat ride time we left very early... We came through Kemah and hit the gas once we were in the channel. Keep in mind it is pitch black. My friend and I saw at the same time a 1 or 2 man sailboat(one of thse little sailers you'd see in a city park) right in front of us with NO running lights. We couldn't have missed the boat by 3 feet or less. We went back to check on them, and got cussed because we didn't see them. I explained to them it would help if they had running lights, and I swear he said," I got this thing yesterday, what are running lights". I hope he doesn't ever breed.

Later the same day, at a rig... Three guys were getting hooked up to it, and the current was pretty stout. They got washed up next to a pylon off the rig and one guy was gonna "catch" the pylon. He got slammed into a wall of barnacles his hands looked like "chili meat". My friend did first aid (he's an anesthesistologist) and they were headed to port...


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

wacker said:


> Ok, I saw 4 Hispanic fellers pull up to the ramp in POC with a brand new 24' bay boat, They backed up till the water was about 3' from the back of the boat, stopped, unlashed the boat from the trailer and then proceeded to try and carry the boat into the water. Well I never saw the boat move an inch after 4 or 5 minutes of grunting and yelling some flavorful words in there native tounge. They put the staps back on and drove off. funnyest thing I ever saw at a ramp.


ROTF LMAO....


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Shark fishing at Heald Bank many years ago with my dad, we watched a guy go past us pulling a water skier.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Out of POC at the 638 rig saw 2 guys a woman and a boy in a 16 foot john boat with a 10 hp johnson snapper fishing. Both men easily went 250 lbs. and the woman wasn't far behind them. Kid was about 10 years old. They had about 10 extra gallons of gas and the water line was only 6 inches or so from the gunnels. It was flat that day but there where sporadic pop up thunderstorms in the forcast. I feel like the adults should have known better but the boy didn't deserve to have to be in such a dangerous condidtion. I offered to give the boy a ride in for his safety but the parents refused. I offered for the woman to come too but she also refused. On the way in I got in a prettty good storm cell. It wasn't to bad but in their boat they wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

50 miles out of freeport last summer, we approached a rig to make bait. well, we saw the bait fish tearing it up so we started jigging up snapper. 30 mins pass and we see a boat with a small t-top ridin wheelies on the solid 3s we encountered. obviously about to see a fun show put on, we throw 2 balloon lines out the back with bait on to prop our feet up and enjoy. turns out to be a 24 gulf coast, no extra fuel tanks, 6 people on board and a dog. we were tied up to the "right side of the rig" as the idiot capt of the other boat said...we laughed as he threw a rig hook on...advised him it wasnt a smart idea as the waves were going to slam him into the rig. he laughs, rig hook on...current takes boat around the rig, slams boat into rig, guy curses, life jackets still not out. water goes over front of boat, guy curses, starts engine back up...now it gets interesting. capt tells some unfortunate yahoo to throw on a life jacket and get up to the bow to un hook the rig hook. capt slams boat into rig, guy goes over, some how makes it through the rig w out drowing. hands, feet and right arm look like edward scissor hands diced him. pops throws a life ring to the guy bc the idiot was still tied to rig and cleated off. pull the guy up to our boat...capt cut the line, motored over to us and guy got off. WOW


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

We watched a truck and a trailer get sucked into the Sabine. Guy left his babies in the car and jumped out. My brother and a friend got the kids out and then got the truck out with a tow strap. Best part is I have it on video.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

back a few years when the buccaneers were still up we saw one guy in a 16ish ft jonboat with tiller motor fishing one of the rigs in 1-3's, i was baffled


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I got several good ones but they lurk on here sometimes and if I told the story then they will tell on me. But to give you a clue has anybody seen a 10' cat sail boat tied up to the outhouse rigs out of freeport with dive equipment. no motor just main sail. The only good story I got and I don't know him was when we were at the floaters out of freeport and a go fast boat boat pulls up and the guy coudn't hardly talk as he was sucking wine down he ask "where can I get some gas at" I kinda pointed North and said well bridge harbor has gas and before I could even finish he nailed the thottle and took off.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Swells said:


> Folks, the money we spend for a few pictures and maybe a few meals in the freezer is just insane. Sure you can spend a bunch on hunting, but a $100,000 boat with $10,000 in gear and annual maintenance costs out the wazoo, including insurance and gas ... even to blow hundreds on just the chance to catch a big fish or worse yet, a puny red snapper ... yep, we're nuts!
> 
> But Darwin might be proud of us. Most all of us make it home safe, for some idiotic reason or dumb luck. We're happier, hornier, smarter, and in better shape than the average Joe.
> 
> The only bad thing is every time my wife and I ended up offshore fishing off Puerto Vallarta, she ended up pregnant. Two's my limit folks. No can do that trick again! :rotfl:


yer a smart hombre, Sammie. many a ol' boy went to 3 er 4 before figgern' it out.:tongue:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we were checking in customs in West End Bahamas and 4 kids come rolling in, in a 20' high side bay boat full of gas cans.......62 mi. run across the open Atlantic, I asked about the safety of it and they said their buddies day trip it over on jet ski's..................


----------



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

i wouldnt call it so much as darwin awards because he is very experienced , but it has to be ole Ned winders of nedski following our 24 grady offshore in his 20 foot gulf coast in 3 foot seas 50 miles out on or Grand isle trip a few years back...I have seen him take a few 4 footers over the bow while hooked up to a rig and many upon many profanities coming form his mouth when that happens lol..man that guy is a hoot.He also got caught in 6 foot seas on the way back in.. We were an hour from calling the Coast guard pretty dang crazy lol... But one heck of a character and can drink like a fish lol.... Good times :rotfl::brew2:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

We were 60 or so off South Pass. Thunderhorse. Bout 8:15 a.m. We are trolling in Kinja's old boat, round and round we go. 

Out of nowhere comes this little 23 foot sail boat. Its on a course for something like the Yucatan. I mean hard south/southwest. And, at the speed they were making given the location, they came from somewhere near the pan handle of Florida and had been sailing for a good long while. As in days.


----------



## POS Capt'n (Oct 24, 2008)

gunnut said:


> This is a two part story, from the same day...
> 
> My friend lives on Clear Lake, and we left from there one morning. Because of the extra boat ride time we left very early... We came through Kemah and hit the gas once we were in the channel. Keep in mind it is pitch black. My friend and I saw at the same time a 1 or 2 man sailboat(one of thse little sailers you'd see in a city park) right in front of us with NO running lights. We couldn't have missed the boat by 3 feet or less. We went back to check on them, and got cussed because we didn't see them. I explained to them it would help if they had running lights, and I swear he said," I got this thing yesterday, what are running lights". I hope he doesn't ever breed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

To POS Capt'n, like you think it's crazy to go max speed in dark night conditions, and if you hit a small sailboat you'd be the one paying the bill, lights or not. There are logs, unlighted boats, private buoys, shifting shoals, and all kinds of nasty things. Try slowing down and using the radar in such a congested channel - or waiting for the glow before nautical dawn when the sun comes up. The same works for fog. I can't believe you guys going over 30 knots in solid fog. One day you might get the Darwin Award for nailing a 10,000 gallon floating steel tank or something.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Swells said:


> To POS Capt'n, like you think it's crazy to go max speed in dark night conditions, and if you hit a small sailboat you'd be the one paying the bill, lights or not. There are logs, unlighted boats, private buoys, shifting shoals, and all kinds of nasty things. Try slowing down and using the radar in such a congested channel - or waiting for the glow before nautical dawn when the sun comes up. The same works for fog. I can't believe you guys going over 30 knots in solid fog. One day you might get the Darwin Award for nailing a 10,000 gallon floating steel tank or something.


I think he was using the quote from another poster.


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

Swells said:


> To POS Capt'n, like you think it's crazy to go max speed in dark night conditions, and if you hit a small sailboat you'd be the one paying the bill, lights or not. There are logs, unlighted boats, private buoys, shifting shoals, and all kinds of nasty things. Try slowing down and using the radar in such a congested channel - or waiting for the glow before nautical dawn when the sun comes up. The same works for fog. I can't believe you guys going over 30 knots in solid fog. One day you might get the Darwin Award for nailing a 10,000 gallon floating steel tank or something.


POS Capt'n is more like a "Puss Capt'n" in the dark. No worries there, he takes it easy in the dark.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Hooked up to the 393 rig 1 guy by himself in a Ranger bass boat circled me 3 times then pulled up and asked if he showed me a fish would I tell him what it was. I said yes if I knew.He began digging under his cushions and pulled out a trigger fish.I told him what it was and that he could catch all he wanted.Grinning ear to ear he headed out south


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

4 Guys left the dock at 5M for an overnighter out of Galveston on a 23' Century CC w/ Single Yammy 225. They got to their destination just before dark and started tearing up the fish.. Sow Snapper out the gazoo and sharks everywhere. A northern could be seen in the horizon, so they decide to head to the nearest rig to tie off. They were already out 38 miles and probably ran another 10 miles toward the "rig" which turned out to be a cruise ship...

By that time the northern had caught up with them and the wind was blowing 40 mph with gusts up to 60 or so.. the waves had gone from sweet 1-2's to 5-8's in a matter of minutes with an occasional 12' or so in there.

The engine had gotten swamped after going over the first 12'er and then wouldn't go over 1000 rpms... so headed back to the dock in 5-8' seas with a headwind of 40+ mph.. they cruised at about 5 knots....

The engine finally "dried out" so they were up and running again.. until the next 12' or so wave...

Ohh did I mention the 26' sailer that was out there, anchored up...

Well... needless to say.. the motor "dried out" again and by that time they were 2 miles from the jetties... no wind and no waves... 4 o'clock in the morning...




Next time my wife tells me there is a front coming and that I shouldn't go ...
I think I'll listen!!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, there was the guy running out behind us last year early one morning. At first light we were near the 26's and there was a work boat dragging cable ahead of us . . . after altering our course we looked back and noticed the boat following hadn't changed course so we tried hailing him on the radio. No response. We doubled back and finally were able to get his attention by waving our arms and hitting the horn. Once he realized that he had almost cut his boat and crew in half, he changed course and went on his merry way . . . never did hear from him until we got back to the dock and saw them washing the boat down, where his response was "what was the big deal out there?" So he never actually DID know, and had simply changed course because we put our boat in his way.

And then 2 years ago some of y'all probably remember the great rip we had out on Dutra for a while in may. We're out on it dragging baits when we spot what we think is a boat off in the distance. When we get close enough to id it, the boat turns out to be a bass boat with 5 guys on it pulling a full marlin spread. No radio, but they waved at us very nicely as we passed by. This was on a Monday, so we're the only boats out there other than a couple that were fishing Baker . . . as wel left we told them we were headed in and did they want to come in with us, but they didn't . . . flat calm day so all turned out well.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Many years ago out of Freeport it was an "iffy" day and we're in the 22' Grady. It was 2-4's and all the charter boats were circling near the middle banks waiting to see what the black wall of clouds would do. The radio was buzzing with all asking whether to turn back or try a shot through what looked like a break. One charter had made it about an hour earlier and said it had laid down and was nice after he made it through some bad storms and lightning. Winds were 15-20 and some whitecaps. I look east towards all the circling boats and here comes a 16 or 17' rowboat with what looked like a tiller 25 HP on it with two guys-one driving and the other sitting on front bench seat. I yell at them to turn back-last I saw they headed due south and never saw them again-we headed south about 30 minutes later after a nice big squall had passed. The guy in the bench seat heard me yelling and covered himself with his poncho/rain coat. Don't know if they died or what, but that boat was disappearing between the peaks and troughs of each wave. To this day, I still don't know if they lived.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Not exactly Darwin material, in fact some pretty smart guys. One day a long time ago, we plowed around the Surfside jetty (before they moved it). As usual, back then, a SW wind really tore up the mouth of the jetties. We had a hard time in a 25 footer. On the out side of the jetty we came upon a 8-10 foot john boat and two guys. Our first thought was how will they get around the end and back in the channel without swamping. Well, they showed us. They pulled up next to the jetty, got out and pulled the boat over the jetty, relaunching in the calm water on the other side! Works for me


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

justhookit said:


> And then 2 years ago some of y'all probably remember the great rip we had out on Dutra for a while in may. We're out on it dragging baits when we spot what we think is a boat off in the distance. When we get close enough to id it, the boat turns out to be a bass boat with 5 guys on it pulling a full marlin spread. No radio, but they waved at us very nicely as we passed by. This was on a Monday, so we're the only boats out there other than a couple that were fishing Baker . . . as wel left we told them we were headed in and did they want to come in with us, but they didn't . . . flat calm day so all turned out well.


I think I do remember that rip, We saw pretty much the same thing at Dutra, it was a flat calm day and someone in a 20 blue wave was out there. We got him on the radio and he had a blue hooked up almost imedietly. The thing that I remember was that these guys were actually pretty good, the captain was responding with the throttles and the wireman made a clean release. We saw them at Woody's later on that day and he had pics, and I gave him my email and he said he would send them. I never got them, I thought it would have been a sweet pic to have. He said he had hooked up on a sail later and it broke loose. We didnt catch anything lol.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

2 guys in a 17' skiff tied up to our boat for the night at Tequila during the Billfish Classic Tourney. They had 35 to 40 gallons of gas in cans and were smoking and drinking all night. The boat didn't even have a t-top for protection from the sun. They had a 300 gallon coffin cooler mounted on the front that hung off on both sides of the boat. It was calm all weekend but still a stupid thing to do.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Whew! I was afraid that I might be the subject of some of these storys! Thank goodness there are no 19' Carolina skiff storys on here! Stupidest thing I've seen out there was going out w/ D.S.H. out of Port A on the Gulf Eagle, it was pretty bumpy, (10-12's spaced out pretty good) and this one moron took a VALIUM instead of dramamine, and then was drinking like a fish on top of it...he went face 1st into the deck 4-5 times that I saw, and after the deckies cut him off, his buddys were buying him beer, when the deckies cut them off, people fishing near them started buying him beer too! The deckies were about to keel-haul him or at least throw him overboard and banned him from the deck, and made him finish the trip inside the cabin.....wow, and I mean WOW *slaps self on forehead*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Swells said:


> But Darwin might be proud of us. Most all of us make it home safe, for some idiotic reason or dumb luck. We're happier, hornier, smarter, and in better shape than the average Joe.
> 
> The only bad thing is every time my wife and I ended up offshore fishing off Puerto Vallarta, she ended up pregnant. Two's my limit folks. No can do that trick again! :rotfl:


At least you found out what was causing that swells. Either get a TV or stay out of Puerto Vallarta! Some people never figure it out lol :slimer:


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

fuelish1 said:


> Whew! I was afraid that I might be the subject of some of these storys! Thank goodness there are no 19' Carolina skiff storys on here! Stupidest thing I've seen out there was going out w/ D.S.H. out of Port A on the Gulf Eagle, it was pretty bumpy, (10-12's spaced out pretty good) and this one moron took a VALIUM instead of dramamine, and then was drinking like a fish on top of it...he went face 1st into the deck 4-5 times that I saw, and after the deckies cut him off, his buddys were buying him beer, when the deckies cut them off, people fishing near them started buying him beer too! The deckies were about to keel-haul him or at least throw him overboard and banned him from the deck, and made him finish the trip inside the cabin.....wow, and I mean WOW *slaps self on forehead*


Maybe Urban Legend. On a Dolphin Docks boat (Dolphin) I heard a similiar story about a drunk that became angry when confined to the cabin and wanted to get tuff. Captain Dean supposedly tied him up and threw him up top.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll bet headboat crews having to deal with drunks and unruly folks is a common occurance


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

kweber said:


> I'll bet headboat crews having to deal with drunks and unruly folks is a common occurance


Capt Robby C who use to be the main man at elliotts running the Capt Casey for many years---Once he had one that refused to get under self control, so Robby duct taped the fella to the seat till he sober'd up..... :wink:

Ive got lots of "takin care of drunk stories" 

Always amazed me to have a charter meet us at the dock at *5a.m*. and they would already be succk'n down the budwiser's :brew2: one after another. I always made sure the saltwater wash down worked good for sprayin the deck down when needed once that beer in their bellies got shook up :bounce:

It's amazing all the tones that a human can make when their throwing up Budweiser :cheers:


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

speaking of drunks...

im sure everyone heard about the guy that jumped off one of the port a headboats a couple months ago UNDERWAY on a dare on the way in in the evening. then his buddies didnt tell the captain for a while (im not sure how long as i was still in alaska when this happened) anyway had several headboats and the CG out there looking for them, and luckily just before they were going to call the search for the night Tony Buzbee spotted him and was able to get him onboard before the idiot drowned.


a few years ago like ten) when i worked on the pelican, i overheard one drunk tell another "i bet you wont" and i said "whatever it is you better not", any way as i made my way around the other side of the boat, i saw john running to the stern yelling at someone. when i got there the one of the drunks was doing the backstroke. ... needless to say, they were cut off.

james


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> speaking of drunks...
> 
> im sure everyone heard about the guy that jumped off one of the port a headboats a couple months ago UNDERWAY on a dare on the way in in the evening. then his buddies didnt tell the captain for a while (im not sure how long as i was still in alaska when this happened) anyway had several headboats and the CG out there looking for them, and luckily just before they were going to call the search for the night Tony Buzbee spotted him and was able to get him onboard before the idiot drowned.
> 
> ...


dam im glad I didnt take that job 6 years ago. I always heard stories but it would drive me nuts to deal with obnoxious drunks on a boat.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> saw a pontoon boat about 40 miles outta port a bout 6 months ago they were in solid 2s and 3s.


Oh man...now that's funny. I remember being on my pontoon in Lake Livingston in some choppy white caps and freaking out. Especially when my pops and I were in the front looking for stumps and my brother was driving. I guess we had too much weight up front and the damned thing went under at a 45 degree angle - we had water all the way up the side console. Another time, I had to turn back while in the pontoon on Lake Sommerville. White caps were freaking me out. To summarize, pontoons are great for smooth lakes - but not in 1-3's. All that's holding those pontoons on are some cheap screws to some plywood.

I'm surprised I don't recognize myself in a story. My two stupidest moments yet are:

1. First time using the boat, I didn't put the plug in. Luckily I said "why the hell is the bilge pump running already?" Thank God, I would have hated to be out 20-30 with the plug out. Put her back on the trailer and put the plug in. Simple enough, but could have been a disaster.

2. I took the boat to Rockport to do a little shallower water fishing. Redfish Bay did not like my boat. Luckily it was just deep enough to get out and push.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Long Long time ago in the 50s, my dad and I were shrimping out of the mouth of the San Bernard in our 14' boat. Shrimp fleet comes by and we go along. Later that day, we decide to head back in and look. No land! Shrimpers heading out to sea and we are left in 2-4s. Have to wait to get on top to look around. Dad did not panic, we started fishing, probably to keep me busy. After it started to get dark, we could see lights on the horizon. Headed for the lights. Luckly made it to Freeport. Filled up both gas tanks and down the ICW to San Bernard. 

Don't go in the gulf without at least a compass and map.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

jdipper1 said:


> Long Long time ago in the 50s, my dad and I were shrimping out of the mouth of the San Bernard in our 14' boat. Shrimp fleet comes by and we go along. Later that day, we decide to head back in and look. No land! Shrimpers heading out to sea and we are left in 2-4s. Have to wait to get on top to look around. Dad did not panic, we started fishing, probably to keep me busy. After it started to get dark, we could see lights on the horizon. Headed for the lights. Luckly made it to Freeport. Filled up both gas tanks and down the ICW to San Bernard.
> 
> Don't go in the gulf without at least a compass and map.


Just curious... what will a map do for you in the gulf?... with only a compass that is.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Just curious... what will a map do for you in the gulf?... with only a compass that is.


To have enough fuel to make it to Mexico!


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Just curious... what will a map do for you in the gulf?... with only a compass that is.


Depends on your situation, but if you are lost say in the fog you could just head toward land using the compass, given you should know the general heading from where you left, for example if you left the galveston jetties I would take a NW general heading to head back in. (even if I head to the SW of Galveston, I know this will get me to land. Sooner or later you are going to find a platform, pipe stand, etc, once you do that, use your map get a fix, and use the compass for deadreckoning to get yourself back to port.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

DFoley said:


> I think I do remember that rip, We saw pretty much the same thing at Dutra, it was a flat calm day and someone in a 20 blue wave was out there. We got him on the radio and he had a blue hooked up almost imedietly. The thing that I remember was that these guys were actually pretty good, the captain was responding with the throttles and the wireman made a clean release. We saw them at Woody's later on that day and he had pics, and I gave him my email and he said he would send them. I never got them, I thought it would have been a sweet pic to have. He said he had hooked up on a sail later and it broke loose. We didnt catch anything lol.


LOL we didn't catch a **** thing either that day . . . neither did the bass boat guys either. If I remember right most of the blues came off that rip a few days before we got out there. We did finally have a real nice blue free jump about 100 yds in front of us but that was the only fish other than a few very small dolphins we saw out there.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I know about returning to port in a given direction, which in our case would be North... and it all depends on how far you are from a platform and your fuel... I have maps and a compass, but I also have 2 GPS'... I'm just asking... Why would you even go into the gulf with just a map and a compass...



Piledriver said:


> Depends on your situation, but if you are lost say in the fog you could just head toward land using the compass, given you should know the general heading from where you left, for example if you left the galveston jetties I would take a NW general heading to head back in. (even if I head to the SW of Galveston, I know this will get me to land. Sooner or later you are going to find a platform, pipe stand, etc, once you do that, use your map get a fix, and use the compass for deadreckoning to get yourself back to port.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*old days vs now*



tinyrogerd01 said:


> I know about returning to port in a given direction, which in our case would be North... and it all depends on how far you are from a platform and your fuel... I have maps and a compass, but I also have 2 GPS'... I'm just asking... Why would you even go into the gulf with just a map and a compass...


my uncle & dad would run with no GPS as none were made and no loran A or C just keep a heading and speed and time run and pray  man has seamanship gone to heck since electronics came about , back then find a rig look at the map and go for it be it shore or a wreck , just wait till you get knee deep with out a GPS and you will wish you were a better seaman !!!


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> ... Why would you even go into the gulf with just a map and a compass...


Before LORAN and GPS, that's mostly what you had. Sure GPS is easier but you should know how to navigate without it


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Day0ne said:


> Before LORAN and GPS, that's mostly what you had. Sure GPS is easier but you should know how to navigate without it


I've been preaching that for a long time. You can lose all electronics in a heartbeat out yonder. And some people ain't got no snap without their GPS toys.

I once put my gimme sap over my brother's auxiliary GPS unit and put the chartplotter on full screen depth sounder and asked "OK bro, which way is back to home port?"

He was headed to freaking Cuba! hwell:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*we are now slaves to the GPS*



Swells said:


> I've been preaching that for a long time. You can lose all electronics in a heartbeat out yonder. And some people ain't got no snap without their GPS toys.
> 
> I once put my gimme sap over my brother's auxiliary GPS unit and put the chartplotter on full screen depth sounder and asked "OK bro, which way is back to home port?"
> 
> He was headed to freaking Cuba! hwell:


 you are right on , we are slaves to the " new age stuff " at least know how to get back with out one :spineyes: these days most guys have no idea how to get back from point B back to A hwell: i try to keep up with some idea on how to get back to port , but , some day things my fail , and then you will be on the Darwin list


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I need to take a course on navigation, but if the GPS goes out, worst case scenario, I just head north back to land. Plus, I carry a handheld GPS and a map just in case.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Three idiots running offshore in a 21 foot bay boat out of Sabine in near zero visability fog with nothing more than a hand held GPS. Yup I was one of the three, we actually had a great day of fishing once the fog burned off. Sometimes it is better to be lucky


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

Three big guys at the launch in Clear Lake with a jet ski in the back of the suburban. They back down the ramp with the back doors open and it didn't take 15 seconds before the suburan filled up and was sucked down. First, they wouldn't of listened to a girl and second I love to see people do stupid stuff or supid people do stuff.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

There was a place in Jonestown TX ("Don't drink the Kool-Aid") up on Lake Travis that had a very busy boat ramp, and we'd go out on Dawn Patrol and watch the traffic in the afternoon, drinking beer in the shade (now illegal).

So one day here comes one of these inboard/outboard monsters with two 400 HP engines. Dad ties up the boat and drives the huge trailer, three wheels on each side, all crooked down the ramp and took up both lanes, which meant this was going to be a good show! Fortunately Delbert showed up with another 12 of Bud so we were set.

Brand new boat, trailer, and super-duper pickup, all color coordinated. Dad lines up, throttles a-blazing, and ... a miss, the wind takes him all kaddywhumpus. Cussing and a dozen boats waiting, he makes two more attempts, with a totally blond clueless wife and a daughter faking sleep on the bow.

On the fourth shot dad revs up, straight shot, looking great ... and piles his boat onto the cab of that brand new pickup. We in the stands cheered! By now the teenage girl has woken up and said "Dad I think we hit the truck." Knowing dad was going to have a coronary at any minute, judging by the veins on his neck, us drunks came to the rescue.

So I got in the cab, a little busted glass but not too bad, and we fished that boat back to its trailer cradle - which didn't have a cranker post anymore but hey, we roped that steed down good. I waved off the family to stand back as I was going to make the trip up the steep, wet, slimy hill.

Dropped her into low-low gear and the "tow" switch and hit the gas ... and went backwards. "Hey Pedro, git your boys over here we need stompers for the rear end." So about a dozen or 15 Mexicans came out of the picnic area. They was a-jumping down and cussing and throwing stuff under the tires, pushing the boat even. In what was probably the longest controlled burn-out in history, we made it to the top and parked it right nice. People clapped as I handed the keys off to dad, who said the f-word and drove off.

Yeah, over that years that story gets better and better, but the jist of it is true, very true. -sammie


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

*Curacao & Jet Skis*

On our honeymoon in Curacao, we offshore-fished one day (rougher than John Wayne toilet paper) and my wife of 6 days, her first trip into the bluewater. We were on a charter (33 footer) catching wahoo, drinking beer, and bouncing around like a pinball. I wanted to fight standup, but with the rain and the 6-8 foot swells, had to sit in the chair. Finally, the Captain asked (in his broken English, with my broken Spanish) if we want to go closer in to port and Marlin fish?? Does a bear take a *&$# in the woods!! Get us outta this slop. We go in closer and its 2-3 footers and we are Marlin fishing. Life is good. However, no bills in the spread after 2 hours. But that is fishing. As we head in, we hear the Captain and his wife (who came along to interpret) and the mate discussing our trip and my wife hears them say "That was like the movie 'The Perfect Storm'." But during the day we were talking and they take jet-skis from Curacao to Aruba for the day. It is like 30-40 miles and they do it all the time. I was so proud of my new wife, she videoed me catching fishing and never got sick. And I have got her back offshore 2 times since. She asked me when we were out in that slop if this was the worst conditions I had ever been in and I realized (even after 6 days of marriage) it is okay to lie to the wife at certain times.

CC Duck


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Day0ne said:


> Before LORAN and GPS, that's mostly what you had. Sure GPS is easier but you should know how to navigate without it


And if you can't get around without a GPS, you shouldn't have a title of Capt.


----------



## happyhookercharters (Jul 31, 2006)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> back in the 90s i saw 2 jetskis trolling around baker rigs with 2 rods each. never could figure out how they got that far out, hw they were going to get home, an what they were going to do if they hooked something.


That was problably Me!! I used to deck hand on a large crew boat converted dive boat with two jet skis as tenders. We would troll while the crew were napping.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I havealways wondered what it would be like to use a jet-ski for fishing BTB> Launch it on beach and go.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

March 1975 or 76 at Port Mansfield, my BIL and were headed out to the East Cut for some drum fishing. It was just after daylight and I see something silouetted in the water ahead of me. Pull to 3 guys in a canoe wth a small outboard attached to a 4 x 6 some how attached to the canoe. They have a gas can, an ice chest, tackle boxes, poles, oars, and about 3inches of freeboard. Waves in the Y are alreay a foot or better. They wanted to go across so we put them onthe lee side and putted across the Y. We run up to marker 17 and start to fish and about 20 minutes later here they come by us headed further east. About noon the wind is about 25 to 30 out of the south and we haven't caught any fish so head in. waves in the Y are now about 3 to 4 feet. We get back into port any are waiting our turn at the ramp on the south side by the old Coast Guard station. Little while later we hear this noise and look up and there are the 3 guys in the canoe dragging a rope behind them with about 12 to 15 drum in the 20 pound plus range.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Danny Jansen said:


> We get back into port any are waiting our turn at the ramp on the south side by the old Coast Guard station. Little while later we hear this noise and look up and there are the 3 guys in the canoe dragging a rope behind them with about 12 to 15 drum in the 20 pound plus range.


i agree on the award but it sounds like they veni vici vidi'd!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> i agree on the award but it sounds like they veni vici vidi'd!


I thought it was "veni, vici, Velcro."

I came, I saw, I stuck around.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a 50 ft panga with 8ft of freeboard floating in the pacific about 13 miles off the Colombia/Panama border.

Buzzed by two F-18's no more than 20 ft above the out riggers just as the sun was coming up. Scared the living **** out of me. Oh Christ and earlier that night standing in the flybridge looking up at the starry night a whale surfaced right next to the boat and purged his blow hole right into my face. That's probably the most scared I've ever been. For a few second of sheer terror I was convinced something was coming out of the ocean to get me.

Passed a sailboat one night in the mid-Atlantic with about 20 people on deck all wearing white suits and dresses. That was odd enough in itsself but what made me get that close to them in the first place was the crazy fetish **** they had projected up on thier spinnaker. This was smack dab in the mid Atlantic!


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh the stories that can be told......

Saw two guys blasted through the canvas of a 35 Bertram after somebody put the gas hose into a rod holder instead of the fuel hole. They had burns and such but survived, but the boat really did not. 

Had a major argument with a "seasoned and experienced" captain before heading into South Pass on a really rainy and foggy night. I advocated waiting until day light to come in. He said "Hell No!" "we got radar", my 25 years of experience, God's blessing, and a host of other reasons. He hammers it down and while glued to the radar scope, orders me off the bridge. While I go down the ladder, I look over and not 10-12 from the gunnels are the rocks. I am yelling big time, he can't hear me, but finally an intense beam from a crew boat and frantic radio calls get his attention, well it got the owners attention and we idled in for a while. 

How about the 46' Betram "Gold Rush" sitting on the Port A jetties? 

Watched a center console outboard tie up to the rig using their bow railing, yep it pulled off. 

Boat ramp stories deserve another thread. But I will try to briefly add the summary of one.
-Group of oriental guys that spoke no English at the Sea Ranch boat ramp. 
-Rented U-Haul truck to haul their Bayliner, with about 6 of them in the cargo space. 
-At one time all the oriental guys were in the water on their butts screaming with the truck in reverse and boat free. 
-Conclusion: A tow truck for the Uhaul, lots of blood and cuts for the oriental guys, a severely banged up Bayliner, a U-Haul (it might have been Ryder now that I think about it) manager with a shocked look on his face and two taxi's asking for money ahead of time for the orientals, and probably 45 people at the then Sea Ranch outdoor bar with wet shirts from tears of laughter.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

RGV AG said:


> Oh the stories that can be told......
> 
> Saw two guys blasted through the canvas of a 35 Bertram after somebody put the gas hose into a rod holder instead of the fuel hole. They had burns and such but survived, but the boat really did not.


makes me think o'just last year (i believe it was) the guy that was burning mono with a cigarette lighter in the boat at south shore while taking on unleaded.......... lost their boat and burned the docks all the way down to the shrimp boats

that wasn't offshore either but i agree....... there's so many stories out there they just about gotta be categorized

when the fish aren't biting, ramp watching is a great and entertaining past-time.......... just take a few snacks and beers...... you WON'T be disappointed!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

One time I got a Darwin Award, straight from the USCG. We were delivering a 60-foot schooner to one of the islands up north - Block Island - and the captain and the galley wench fell in love with each other. Gawd it was gross, they simply would not stop humping and screaming. So I talked them into getting in the Zodiak we were pulling behind the boat so they could have their fun without grossing us out too much. Winds were light and we were making maybe 3-4 knots max.

Here comes the big ferry with a couple hundred people, and our love birds were totally oblivious! EVERYONE was on the port side of the ferry. Rather embarrassing but they passed at 12 knots, whew.

So here comes the little USCG boat with their flashing lights on. The captain was still rooting like a wild boar, drunk out of his mind, wouldn't stop, and may I remind you his galley wench was a screamer. "Are you operating this boat, sir?" Well I didn't want to get the 100-ton rated captain busted so I meekly said "yes." So they wrote me up, something about a huge fine and all kinds of bad stuff, and said the local cops were on their way.

I expertly rounded into the wind, set the hook, and dropped and furled the sails, good crew. The chit-pump boat came alongside for some odd reason and I left with a beautiful Swedish girl on the chit-boat, never to look back at those idiots STILL going at it, which my new girlfriend found amazingly funny.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

The Naked Dingy Race at Petes Pub in the Abaco's (bahamas) is good fun if you ever get the chance.

There was a captain 2 years ago bringing a 100ft yacht back from Nassau to Ft Lauderdale who decided he could do it solo. Fell asleep and with the auto pilot set ran it right up on the beach. Luckily nobody hurt.


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

A few years back a 36' Hatt from up the coast came down to the Island to fish some tournaments or something. On the way across from the ship channel to the Sea Ranch they just decided to head across that big flat that is there instead of staying in the channel, and it was a pretty low tide. Why? Who knows. Well they ran hard, hard aground. So aground that nobody wanted to get in there and help them. 

Their solution? Wait for high tide later that night, as they figured it would float them off. They radioed for some assistance, as in beer and food. Well we decided to take a bay boat out there and help them out with that as we did know them. The Capt. and mate proceeded to have them a little party. They ended up sleeping through the high tide, which floated them about 45 yards further into the shallows. They missed the tournament, and the owner was none to happy about his boat sitting in ideal Redfish waters, tilted to one side. It took them a few days to get that boat out of there. 

I also remember the morning the owner and guests of a 53' Hatt show up to go fishing and find the mate passed out in the cockpit with the water hose running wide open into a rod holder, which had been left running for about 6 hours. The boat did not sink, but the bilge was sure wet. 

How about running out to Camel's head only to find that you left the rods in the back of the pickup, LOL.


----------



## texfish (Mar 15, 2009)

I once say a guy in a 19' canoe 10 miles offshore in Lake Michigan. Pretty calm, but you should see how fast the nasties come up, up there. He never could have made it to shore. I asked him later, and he said he's so old, that if he goes that way, he'll be happy - no consideration for would be rescuers.


----------

